# Das ist ja mal ein Service



## goldfisch12 (21. Mai 2017)

Wie hilfreich und kundenfreundlich ein Fachhändler letztlich ist, zeigt sich erst, wenn man ein nicht alltägliches Problem zu lösen hat und es nicht um hunderte von Euros geht. Ich hatte eins, bei dem ich der Meinung war, dass ein Fachhändler dazu eigentlich sofort Klärung bringen konnte. Weit gefehlt! Aber alles der Reihe nach. 

  Zunächst hatte ich mir ein neues Zweitgerät für den mobilen Einsatz zwischendurch angeschafft, ein Garmin Echomap Chirp 52cv.Dieses Gerät hat leider eine 4-pin Geberanschluss, alle meine Chirp Geber aber einen solchen mit 8 Pinnen. Also musste ein Adapter her. Natürlich bietet der Hersteller ein entsprechendes Teil an, und dass sieht so aus (Abb.1).  Bisher  (aber jetzt nicht mehr) lieferte Garmin mit dem 52dv ohne Geber einen entsprechenden Adapter mit, der sah aber so aus(Abb.2).

  Daraus ergaben sich für mich zwei Fragen:
1. Wieso sind  jetzt zwei  4-pin Anschlüsse vorhanden (Abb.1)?
2. Ist das ursprünglich einzügige Kabel (Abb.2) noch zu bekommen?

Dem ersten Fachhändler(einem der großen im Süden der Republik) schickte ich ein eMail und erhielt folgende Antwort:
"Sehr geehrter…….den einzügigen Adapter bietet Garmin nicht mehr an. Die Gründe hierfür bzw. weshalb der Adapter nur in der angebotenen Form geliefert wird, sind mir leider nicht bekannt. Falls Sie Fragen haben, setzen Sie sich einfach telefonisch oder per Mail mit mir in Verbindung.“

  Das war schon einmal sehr hilfreich, vielen Dank.

  Danach wollte ich keinen Marathon daraus machen und habe direkt einen vielgelobten EcholotGURU angerufen und die Fragen vorgetragen. Der freundliche Herr am Telefon brauchte erst einmal zwei Anläufe um mein Problem überhaupt zu verstehen. Kommt ja nicht alle Tage vor, dass man sich mit solch nichtigen  Dingen beschäftigen muss. Dann musste ich kurz warten, weil er das besagte Gerät holte und in natura in Augenschein nahm. Tja, und dann die Erklärung für Frage ein: Es sind ja auch zwei 4-pin Anschlüsse außer dem Stromanschluss beim 52cv vorhanden, deshalb auch zwei 4-pin Kabelanschlüsse. 
  Dass der eine von beiden ein Netzwerkanschluss(NMEA2000) ist, der z.B. beim Striker 5cv fehlt, hat ihn nicht gestört. Zu Frage zwei erhielt ich eine Telefonnummer: „Garmin technischen Kundendienst für Privatkunden“.

  Na bravo, das hat mir jetzt sehr weitergeholfen.

  Nachtrag: Der Garmin Kundendienst war an diesem Tag, wie die Telefonansage mitteilte, nicht erreichbar, waren wohl alle auf einem Betriebsausflug. Den einzügigen Adapter, den es angeblich nicht mehr gibt und von dem keiner etwas weiß, habe ich am gleichen Tag nach kurzer Suche, auch auf der amerikanischen Seite, noch in der Bucht bestellt, war am billigsten in australischen Dollar(8,91€ incl. Versand). Ist der übliche Hong Kong Anbieter, der das Teil natürlich auch in vielen anderen Ländern verkauft. 

Mein Fazit:  Es ist schon traurig, wenn der Kunde schon kleine Probleme selbst lösen muss. Und, was wären wir arm dran, wenn das Netz nicht wäre und wir nur auf den Fachhandel zugreifen könnten.

  Danke Internet, du warst wieder einmal  die letzte Hoffnung und die billigste Lösung (der andere Adapter kostet im FH 19€).
  [FONT=&quot]
Meine Frage : Wie sehen denn eure Erfahrungen mit dem ein oder anderen Händler aus, wenn es mal nicht um den Kauf eines Gerätes von X mal 100€ geht?


 [/FONT]


----------



## steffen1 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Das ist ja mal ein Service*

Hallo,
ich habe nur eine Erfahrung gemacht,würde sagen auch bei einem vielgelobten EcholotGuru. Es ging um einen Neukauf.
Für mich katastrophal.
Fazit: ich habe keins


----------



## fischbär (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Das ist ja mal ein Service*

Das Garmin Problem könnte mit dem fehlenden Downscan zusammenhängen. Lowrance hat Garmin verklagt, so dass sie kein echtes Downscan mehr verbauen dürfen, zumindest nicht in sidescan Geräten. In dem Zusammenhang kam dann wohl das "ClearVü" auf, ein künstlich errechneter Downscanersatz:
http://walleye.outdoorsfirst.com/ar.../Lowrance.DownScan.Imaging.vs.Garmin.ClearVu/

Da wurden dann Stecker getauscht... Wird wohl irgendwas damit zu tun haben.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Das ist ja mal ein Service*

Vorab ein kurzes Statement:
Die Firma Echolotzentrum macht Fehler (wie in jedem anderen Unternehmen wohl auch).
Dies ist uns bewusst und selbst bei größter Mühe und 120% Leistung, die meine Mitarbeiter und ich tagtäglich geben, kommt immer mal wieder der eine oder andere kleine oder größere Fehler vor. Ebenfalls kann es möglich sein, einen Mitarbeiter oder mich auf dem falschen Fuß oder schlechter Laune zu erwischen. Das sollte nicht sein, ist aber leider menschlich und kann nicht immer komplett ausgeblendet werden. Bei zehntausenden Kundenkontakten im Monat und 9 Mitarbeitern ist das zum Glück verschwindend gering.

Der geschilderte Fall ist allerdings anders gelagert.

Nach Rücksprache mit einem meiner besten Mitarbeiter stellt sich das Gespräch anders dar.
Gold hat die Situation nicht so einfach erklärt, wie er es hier darstellt. Mein Mitarbeiter musste mehrfach nachfragen, was er genau gemeint hat. Obwohl der Kunde das Gerät nicht bei uns gekauft hat, ist mein Kollege in den Showroom gegangen und hat ein EchoMap geholt. Das Gespräch ging primär nicht um den Kauf des Adapters, sondern um Detailfragen, die nur ein Garmin Entwickler hätte beantworten können. Dies hat er dem Kunden mitgeteilt und auf die Garmin Hotline verwiesen.
Mein Mitarbeiter hat sich viel Zeit genommen und versucht dem Kunden zu helfen. Wir haben heute morgen mit dem technischen Leiter der Firma Garmin gesprochen und auch er konnte die Fragestellung des Kunden erst nach dem aufmerksamen Lesen des Textes und gleichzeitiger Rücksprache mit unserem Kundenberater verstehen.
Wäre die Fragestellung von Gold verständlicher gewesen, hätte er das vorrätige Adapterkabel innerhalb von 3 Tagen in der Hand gehalten.

Warum der Kommentar reisserisch und provozierend dargestellt wurde, weiss wohl nur der Verfasser.

Gerne freue ich mich auch auf ein persönliches Gespräch mit Gold, um die Sache nicht unpersönlich und anonym im Internetforum zu besprechen und zu klären, sondern direkt am Telefon oder bei uns in Paderborn.

Tel. 05251 1841096 

Thomas Schlageter / Echolotzentrum Paderborn


----------



## raute89 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Das ist ja mal ein Service*

Also zum Thema Service kann ich zum EcholotGURU nur sagen absolut top.

Wenn ich eine Frage oder Ähnliches hatte, wurde es stets zur vollsten Zufriedenheit beantwortet. (meist innerhalb von Minuten!)

Klar kann ein Mitarbeiter mal nen schlechten Tag haben. Aber ich denke das ist menschlich und hat jeder mal!
Selbst beim geschilderten Problem hat das Echolotzentrum angemessen gehandelt. Grade wenn man bedenkt, dass das Gerät nicht dort gekauft wurde.

Ich kaufe mein nächstes Gerät auf jeden Fall auch wieder beim Echolotzentrum.


----------



## goldfisch12 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Das ist ja mal ein Service*

@fischbär

Vielen Dank für den Link, habe den Beitrag mit Interesse gelesen. Mein Eindruck: Lässt so ein wenig den Verdacht aufkommen, als ob er bestellt wurde. Ist aber eher ein Bauchgefühl, es fehlen so die kleinen Nuancen des Abstands eines neutralen Beobachters.

Nur die Adapterfrage steht damit in keinem Zusammenhang.


----------



## goldfisch12 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Das ist ja mal ein Service*

@echolotzentrum

  Ich bin ehrlich überrascht, Herr Schlageter, nicht nur der Identifizierung mit „einem EcholotGURU“ wegen sondern auch im Hinblick auf das Verständnis meiner Absichten in diesem Text.

  Mein Gedankengang  war als Themenstarter gedacht um in eine Diskussion über Service und Beratung bei während und nach einem Echolotkauf einzusteigen, wie man unschwer an der Fragestellung am Ende des Vortrags ablesen kann. Die beschriebenen Beispiele waren beide zufällig aktuell und bezogen sich auf einen einzigen Sachverhalt und insofern sehr gut geeignet, einen Gedankenaustausch der beschriebenen Art anzuregen. Natürlich formuliert man solche Überlegungen plakativ und ein wenig provokant um den Leser zur „Mitarbeit“ anzuregen. Mit „reisserisch und provozierend“ hat das nichts zu tun. 

  Ich hätte etwas mehr Gelassenheit von Ihnen erwartet, schon deshalb, als Sie einen hohen Beratungsanspruch haben und, wie man zahllos im Netz nachlesen kann, auch erfüllen. Nun hat mein Beitrag durch ihre Stellungnahme leider eine andere Qualität gewonnen, die ich bedauere, da sich der Schwerpunkt der Diskussion deutlich verschoben hat.

  Nun gut, das lässt sich nicht mehr ändern.

Um der Angelegenheit nicht noch mehr Gewicht zu verleihen, will ich auf eine Erwiderung zu den einzelnen, von Ihnen vorgetragenen Punkten verzichten, das würde zu nichts führen. 

  Wenn Sie der Meinung sind, das ich mit zwei eigentlich einfachen Fragen Verwirrung gestiftet habe, die bis in die technische Abteilung des Herstellers am nächsten Tag angedauert hat, möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen. 
  Vielleicht ist es dann auch meinem GesprächsZustand zuzuschreiben, dass ich gehört haben will, dass die beiden 4-pin Anschlüsse des Adapters am echomap 52cv neben der Stromversorgung angeschlossen werden sollen. Da Sie offensichtlich wissen, dass ein solcher Satz nicht gefallen ist, werde ich Asche auf mein Haupt streuen und Buße tun.
  [FONT=&quot]
Ansonsten haben Sie natürlich Recht, dass die Frage nach dem Y-Adapter(Abb.1) von ihrem Mitarbeiter nicht beantwortet werden konnte (was er leider getan hat), da die Garmin Technik auch nicht hilfreich war, wie ich heute feststellte. Die Begründung ist nachvollziehbar: „Mit Fragen, die sich uns nicht stellen, weil technisch alles funktioniert, beschäftigen wir uns nicht (sinngemäß zitiert).“

Nun gut, ich habe verstanden. Es war kein kleines Problem, das habe ich falsch eingeschätzt und daraus evtl. richtige Schlüsse gezogen. Ich werde mich bessern!
[/FONT]


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Das ist ja mal ein Service*

Zur Ausgangsfrage "Wie sehen denn eure Erfahrungen mit dem ein oder anderen Händler aus, wenn es mal nicht um den Kauf eines Gerätes von X mal 100€ geht?" meine Antwort:

Sehr gut, besonders beim Echolotzentrum!! Den Service, der dort geboten wird, muss erstmal einer nachmachen. Habe dort zwei Echolote gekauft und würde es auch ein drittes Mal tun. Alles top, angefangen bei der Beratung über die Online-Schulung bis zur Sofort-Hilfe per WhatsApp. Dazu noch diverse Videos im Netz, die sich jeder ansehen kann. Wer bietet das sonst noch?

Gruß
Wulf


----------



## gehawe (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Das ist ja mal ein Service*

Dem Lob über das Echolotzentrum kann ich mich nur anschließen. Im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern weiß man hier, wovon man spricht und der gute Wille, dem Kunden zu helfen, ist hier deutlich spürbar.

Ich habe beruflich mit der Service-Leitung eines Unternehmens zu tun und kenne beide Seiten. Zum einen Geschichten aus der Service-Wüste, zum anderen Kunden, die extreme Service-Ansprüche stellen, obwohl sie gar nichts vom Service-Geber gekauft haben.

Auf dieser Basis würde ich mein nächstes Echolot wieder bei Schlageter kaufen, auch wenn es ein paar Euro teurer ist.

Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## Ruti Island (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Das ist ja mal ein Service*



gehawe schrieb:


> Auf dieser Basis würde ich mein nächstes Echolot wieder bei Schlageter kaufen, auch wenn es ein paar Euro teurer ist.




Wieso denn teurer? Die haben doch eine Bestpreisgarantie.


----------



## fischbär (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Das ist ja mal ein Service*

Bestpreisgarantie?


----------



## Forester FXT (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Das ist ja mal ein Service*

Ja klar..  Ist es irgendwo Günstiger bekommt man es zum gleichen Preis...

Ich habe durch einen Homepage Fehler ( Servicetechniker vom EZ ) jetzt ein kostenloses Upgrade bekommen was mich sonst noch mal 39 oder 49 Euro gekostet hätte  


Hatte den Mitarbeiter darauf angesprochen der hat mit Herr S gesprochen und sofort war alles klar ohne wenn und aber... 


Das Heißt kostenlose Schulung und mein Gerät ist schon FIx und Fertig Eingestellt für die Bigge...  TOP


----------



## Deep Down (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Das ist ja mal ein Service*



Forester FXT schrieb:


> Ich habe durch einen Homepage Fehler ( Servicetechniker vom EZ ) jetzt ein kostenloses Upgrade bekommen was mich sonst noch mal 39 oder 49 Euro gekostet hätte
> 
> 
> Hatte den Mitarbeiter darauf angesprochen der hat mit Herr S gesprochen und sofort war alles klar ohne wenn und aber...
> ...



Na, das ist jetzt aber weniger Service, sondern eher die Kröte, die man als Folge für den eigenen Fehler als Gewerbetreibender im Rechtsverkehr zwangsläufig schlucken muss!


----------



## fischbär (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Das ist ja mal ein Service*

Macht trotzdem nicht jeder.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------

